# DX following Total Knee revision



## raidaste (Jul 13, 2012)

Pt was seen back in office after a total knee revision for a check up. I'm not sure of what DX code to use since this wasn't a TKA. Any help?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2012)

It is either a V code for a follow up or a V code for aftercare or a code for a surgical complication whichever fits the documentation, it is not however the dx code for the problem the surgical procedure was performed for.


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 13, 2012)

raidaste said:


> Pt was seen back in office after a total knee revision for a check up. I'm not sure of what DX code to use since this wasn't a TKA. Any help?



If there was any joint pain or other reason for the visit, code that first. Otherwise, I would just use V43.65 for knee joint replacement status. If there is any instablility or other complication with the joint implant itself, use a Complication code.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2012)

V43.65 cannot be used first listed it can be used as a secondary code with the V code for aftercare or follow up first listed.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jul 13, 2012)

V54.81 (primary code) Aftercare following joint replacement
V43.65 (secondary)  Organ or tissue replace by other means, knee

A revision is essentially a joint replacement whether partial or complete.  You would code a patient post-TKA the same as a revision as there are technically no "revision" ICD-9 codes.


----------



## berryc (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you use aftercare codes while patient is still in the hospital?  Or the reason for surgery with post op?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2012)

you use aftercare for the provider encounters


----------

